# PDF : Aperçu vs. Acrobat



## steiner (16 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour j'ai un petit soucis,
j'ai installé adobe acrobat pro, jusque là tout va bien, mais le problème c'est que maintenant sous safari tout les liens .pdf s'ouvrent avec adobe acrobat pro qui est beaucoup plus lourd que aperçu. Comment faire pour définir le programme qui ouvre par défaut les pdf sous Safari ?

NB : j'ai déja essayé de changer le programme qui ouvre par défaut les pdf dans le finder mais ca change rien :s

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2007)

tres simple
( et tu aurais du y penser tou seul tellement c'est logique et du bon sens; il faut souvent chercher du cot&#233; de la simplicit&#233;...)


Safari c'est quoi?
une appli internet
Alors ppour ouvrir un pdf en ligne avec adobe, Safari a besoin de quoi qu'il n'a pas ?
d'un pluggin adobe  qui le fasse

et hop
va voir si t'as pas un plug adobe dans l'un des dossiers  internet pluggin ( et ce sera &#224; 80&#37; un nom avec pdfviewer) 

et tu le sors( tu le jettes pas,  tu le sors, il peut reservir)
et tu redemarres ou testes

--
Dans certains cas c'est insuffisant 
on verra


----------



## steiner (16 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup ca marche niquel.
J'ai glissé déposé le fichier dans disabled plugins 

C'est vrai que j'aurai peut-être du y penser mais je cherchais plutot du coté des préférences 

Merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2007)

je t'ai balanc&#233; la solution brutale , il y en a peut etre d'autres plus subtiles


----------



## steiner (16 Novembre 2007)

Moi du moment que ca marche


----------



## alixxx (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problem du même genre...
Apres avoir publié les modif de mon site web créé sur iWeb... Je fais annoncer...
Malheureusement, j'utilise Mail et mon épouse Thunderbird! Et bien evidement ce n'est pas Mail qui s'ouvre mais Thunderbird.

J'ai essayé de trouver des extensions dans iWeb ou thunderbird... mais comme je n'y connais pas grand chose... je ne sais en définitif pas trop quoi chercher!

Merci pour les infos


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2008)

le rapport avec le fil?

ton post  c'est une histoire d'appli par defaut pour le logiciel de messagerie
et bien entendu il n'y en a qu'un  sur une session par définition

 en passant si 2 utilisateurs utilisent des outils differents et les veulent par défaut la logique OSX pencherait pour ce qui est prévu:
un compte OSX par utilisateur
Ainsi chacun a sa session et y fait sa tambouille de réglages comme il veut sans interactions


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (16 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tres simple
> ( et tu aurais du y penser tou seul tellement c'est logique et du bon sens; il faut souvent chercher du coté de la simplicité...)
> 
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

Dans mon cas, ce n'est pas suffisant 
Je ne peux plus ouvrir les PDF avec Safari si je fais ça (le dossier s'appelle _AdobePDFViewer.plugin_ chez moi).
Que faire ?
J'aimerai que les PDF s'ouvrent avec Skim ou Aperçu depuis Safari et non Abdobe qui est sur loooong !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (16 Septembre 2008)

Je suis maintenant confronté à un problème. J'ai beau avoir remis le dossier à sa place. Je ne peux pas voir les PDF via Safari !!!
Un message s'affiche :
_Impossible de charger le module
La page «http://www.blabla.pdf» tente de charger un module Internet nommé «Adobe Acrobat and Reader Plug-in», mais le chargement du module a échoué._

J'ai réinstallé Adobe Reader (j'ai au passage constaté qu'il n'était pas à jour) mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas !

Il doit manquer un plugin quelque part mais où ?!

Que faire ???? :sick: :affraid:


----------

